# Second hand haggis classic



## Robertshaun (Sep 21, 2016)

Where is the best place to source a older Gaggia classic and what to lookout for. Any suggestions greatly received. Or is there a better alternative that you would suggest for a novice coffee brewer.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum although you need to do a bit more editing if you are really after a Gaggia Classic rather than a haggis or the result of crossing a Gaggia with a haggis: a gaggis. If you haven't already, it's worth browsing the for sale part of the Forum so hat you can get an idea of what comes up at what price. Mark, of gaggiamanualservice often advertises machines that he has brought back to life. And - a Classic is well worth starting with to figure out whether making espresso at home is what you want.


----------



## Robertshaun (Sep 21, 2016)

Have now found my specks, but a gaggis sounds interesting some sort of Italian Scottish delicacy to be had at Burns nite.☕��


----------

